# The all-purpose sewing thread (with bonus confessions)



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

Can we have a thread about sewing? Hopefully there's enough interest. If you have confessions, questions, comments or general sewing things to share, post them here. (Starting this because I did a search for sewing threads and didn't find one that encompassed random odds and ends.)


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

My own random odds and ends: I need some advice. I'm using a Holy Clothing dress (same dress I posted pics of in the Holy thread) as a pattern guide for a sleveless dress I'm making, but I'm using a different type of fabric. It's a navy polka dot crepe in [SIZE=-2]polyester[/SIZE]. (I know, I know, I hate poly too, but this drapes really nicely and I couldn't find a rayon or cotton in what I wanted anywhere.)

So, my questions:

1) I haven't sewn much with synthetics before. Is it okay to use the regular "cotton covered polyester" thread or will the cotton content in it cause the seams to pucker when it's washed?

2. I've been thinking I should reinforce the bodice by lining it because it will fit very snugly and I'm concerned about stress on the seams. Only thing is, there's a smocked area in the back that I can't line. Would it do any good to line just the front of the dress? And would it be a disaster to line it with well pre-washed cotton lawn to hopefully keep it cooler? If not, what should I use? Satin lining seems too sticky for summer.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 16, 2007)

Good idea on the sewing thread. I'm way into it in spurts. I have a crazy quilt going and a HUGE stash of fabric that i just buy in case 

I never actually paid that much attention to the types of thread i use. I'm probably bad for doing that. i just get the color to match lol.. 

Not sure about lining. I usually just double seam my stuff and then do a zigzag stitch along the edge just for added precaution. 

Today i went to JoAnns and bought 3 patterns since they're on sale for 99cents a piece. I also got some pink batik fabric to make a sun dress similar to the one AnnMarie mentioned buying at Old Navy (i looked at one in the womens department the other day and it is a totally simple thing to duplicate) I also got a pretty knit turquoise fabric for a dress. I have a new thinner body and all my old clothes look awful on me so i am breaking out the sewing machine to make some cute stuff for me. (115lbs lost) 
I hardly ever buy patterns but i couldn't resist. One is for a gypsy style shirt, another is for some cute trendy tank top sort of things and the last is for a skirt. It only goes to size 20 on the skirt but i have a book on how to resize patterns to fit your measurements so I'll just expand it. When i get paid tomorrow i might go spend some more money since i got a coupon today for 50% off. I now have enough fabric sitting around waiting for me to sew like 5 new things at least 

Good luck on your sewing duplication project. I've done it many ah times


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> So, my questions:
> 
> 1) I haven't sewn much with synthetics before. Is it okay to use the regular "cotton covered polyester" thread or will the cotton content in it cause the seams to pucker when it's washed?



Rainy using cotton covered polyester should be fine. If you are worried about puckering you can use a polyester thread. With all the items I have sewn for my wife I can safely clain that cotton covered polyester can be considered an all purpose thread.



rainyday said:


> 2. I've been thinking I should reinforce the bodice by lining it because it will fit very snugly and I'm concerned about stress on the seams. Only thing is, there's a smocked area in the back that I can't line. Would it do any good to line just the front of the dress? And would it be a disaster to line it with well pre-washed cotton lawn to hopefully keep it cooler? If not, what should I use? Satin lining seems too sticky for summer.



Rainy do you have access to a serger/overlock machine. If so use the serger and the seams will be much stronger. I don't have a lot of experience with lining my sewing projects so don't take my advice as expert. I believe a cotton lining would work so long as it is not significantly heavier in weight than the material the dress is made from. A fabric with too much weight might interfere with how the garment drapes and hangs. Now about only lining half of the bodice instead of both halfs. My first thought would be that in order to add any strength to the bodice seams both the front and back of the bodice would have to be lined to strengthen the bodice seams, would it not? I'm not totally sure, but I think so.

My hints for the strongest seams. Do not use too long a stitch. On my machine the stitch setting goes from 0 to 4. So for strong seams I set the dial somewhere between 2 to 2.5. Not too long and not too short. Always use the straight sewing plate (with the small hole) and not the plate used for zig zag stitching with a wide oval hole. Further before you begin sewing, take a scrap of the fabric you will use, double it over and sew a test seam. Do all the stitches lie flat on the top and bottom of the fabric and the bobbin and needle thread meet in the middle between the two pieces of fabric? If not increase or decrease the needle thread tension until the stitches are as perfect as possible. You probably know the next step, but i will repeat it. When you begin or end a seam sew about 3 to 4 stitches in reverse to lock the stitches and prevent the seam from coming apart. Hopefully these hints will produce the strongest seam for you.

Now here is a free sewing hint. If you are not sewing with a serger are you disappointed when after a few washings the seam allowance fabric has begun to fray, sometimes very badly? Here is my solution to the fraying. After the pieces of the garment have been cut out take the each piece and zig zag over the edges all around the cut out pieces. Here is how to do this:

Set the sewing machine to zig zag stitching. Set the length of the stitch to a short stitch length, 1 to 1.5 on my machine. Now feed the fabric through the machine so that the needle in one zig pierces the fabric and the zag goes over the edge of the fabric. In other words when sewing in the zig zag setting the needle pieces the fabric on the left side and misses the fabric on the right side. Zig zag around the entire edges of the fabric in this manner and the edges of the fabric will be "sealed". The edges will not fray when washed. This step adds an bit more time to the project, but produces a much better result and a longer lasting garment in the long run. Just remember to use a washable fabric marker or chalk to mark the >'s you cut out to line up pattern pieces as they will no longer be visible after the fabric edges have been zig zag "sealed".

Sorry for the too long post.:doh:

Paul.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

Rainy I sew a lot and my thoughts are:

1. Cotton covered polyester thread is universal, it can be used with anything. The cotton won't shrink up enough to cause the seams to pucker. 

2. Yes, you can line only the front, and prewashed cotton is a great idea... it will definitely help keep it cooler....

Good luck!


Vi 




rainyday said:


> My own random odds and ends: I need some advice. I'm using a Holy Clothing dress (same dress I posted pics of in the Holy thread) as a pattern guide for a sleveless dress I'm making, but I'm using a different type of fabric. It's a navy polka dot crepe in [SIZE=-2]polyester[/SIZE]. (I know, I know, I hate poly too, but this drapes really nicely and I couldn't find a rayon or cotton in what I wanted anywhere.)
> 
> So, my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My own random odds and ends: I need some advice. I'm using a Holy Clothing dress (same dress I posted pics of in the Holy thread) as a pattern guide for a sleveless dress I'm making, but I'm using a different type of fabric. It's a navy polka dot crepe in [SIZE=-2]polyester[/SIZE]. (I know, I know, I hate poly too, but this drapes really nicely and I couldn't find a rayon or cotton in what I wanted anywhere.)
> 
> So, my questions:
> 
> ...



Hey Rainy...

Yes, it is fine to use the regular cotton covered poly thread.

And, I would just line the front with the same fabric. That is what I always do if I cannot find a suitable lining. It's better to have the same type of fabric as a lining. You can always use a lite weight fusable interfacing to attach the two (like stitch witchery) to each other. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2007)

I still haven't bought a sewing machine.......but reading the above posts, I have ANOTHER question....

Is a Serger easier to use than a sewing machine.........more convenient for easy sewing.........why choose one over the other??? 

Inquiring minds want to know!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Cat (Apr 17, 2007)

OH! A sewing thread. Wheee! Me likey!


As everyone has already said, yes the all purpose thread will work fine. Make sure you're using a fairly fine needle when sewing the polyester to prevent snags. 
Finally, to assist with your seams -- try using a cotton bias binding on 'em to strengthen and prevent nasty polyester threads from escaping. Or alternatively, use a french seam. Oooolala!

As for my own sewing confessions -- 

I've recently purchased TONS (ok, not literally) of new fabric and have several clothing and quilt projects in mind. Including:






and




and




and




as well as about 10 other varieties. 

In addition to the fabric buying addiction, I currently have 3 quilts done part-way. I've conned my step-daughter into helping me tie 'em in exchange for her own quilt, so hopefully they'll be completed soon.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 17, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Is a Serger easier to use than a sewing machine.........more convenient for easy sewing.........why choose one over the other???
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> Hugs, Kara




Well, you can complete most projects with just a sewing machine, but you really cannot complete many projects from start to finish with just a serger. The serger is used to complement a regular sewing machine.

The serger stitches, trims, and finishes the edges of seams. Very smoothly and quickly. It's also good with fabrics that tend to ravel as it finishes the edges. Works great on knits too. 

A serger will not do topstitching or hemming or buttonholes or other finishing steps though. You need a standard machine for that. 

You *can* make rolled-edge hems and those wavy "lettuce" edged hems with it. Which are nice on sheer fabrics as the folded over part of a traditional hem doesn't show, it's just a finished edge. 

I use my serger to do all the basic seam construction when I am sewing. It cuts my sewing time in half and I really like the way the finished seams look from the serging. In a pinch, I can stitch and then zig zag on the outside of the seam line, or pink the edges with pinking shears. But serging is just faster and more finished looking and gives a stronger and more secure seam I think. 

Tracy


----------



## SummerG (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm excited about this thread! it's getting near the time to start another dress for the naafa convention (haven't registered yet, but seriously thinking about trekking to chicago) 

i am a terrible seamstress... and can barely sew a straight line with a machine, lol... so hopefully this thread will help me out! 

the pic is of the dress i made last year, with a lot of help from a friend. she tried to encourage me to just wear it again... but ya can't do that, lol. the dress got used for halloween and i figure i've gotten as many wears out of it as acceptable as possible. hehehe. 

i look forward to hearing about everyone sewing adventures! great idea rainy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a serger but dont know how to use it. All my thread ends up loose and yucky on the seams thats why i do the zigzag thing like mentioned earlier. I've been doing that for years. I so want to take lessons on how to use my serger the books i've read do nothing to help!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 17, 2007)

I am so glad to see this thread....I just got the material and patterns to begin making some skirts and dresses....I might be in here a lot looking for help!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 17, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I still haven't bought a sewing machine.......but reading the above posts, I have ANOTHER question....
> 
> Is a Serger easier to use than a sewing machine.........more convenient for easy sewing.........why choose one over the other???
> 
> ...



Hi Kara...

Easier? Yes and no. A Serger is much much harder to learn, to thread, and troubleshoot than a regular sewing machine. However...once learned, a serger makes your sewing much easier, faster and more professional looking. If you are going to do a lot sewing, a serger may be a good investment. But be sure to also get lessons on how to use it, thread it and trouble shoot problems. Then you'll be able to make garments that look like they just came out of the store.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay. Thanks for all the suggestions, folks. (Won't go back and respond to all of them, but I read every word.) I got some cheap muslin and I think I'm going to do a test run with that and then take it apart afterward and keep the pieces as a pattern (I plan to use it again and I hate when paper tears). I'll let you all know what I end up doing with the lining.

Cat, what are you making out of that first fabric?

My confession is that I miss the cute sewing room I had in my old bungalow. It was on the second floor so it was sunny and light and there were lovely built-in drawers. For the past few years since I moved to my new place I've been just sewing on the kitchen table, but that's gotten very old. This summer I want to make a sewing area in my laundry room and finally get my fabric stash out of boxes. I'm not thrilled about having my sewing room be in the basement, but it's where I have space.


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2007)

Sandie,

I beg to differ about a serger being harder to thread then a sewing machine. All you need to know is the simple method for threading a serger. 

This method only works if I am changing the thread colour on a serger which is already threaded, or a spool of thread is almost empty. Do not remove the thread to be changed from the machine. Cut the thread at the spool and knot the end of the thread with the new thread. Now pull the old thread at the Needle end where the you feed in the fabric. The new thread will be pulled all the way through following the threading of the old thread. With this method you will still have to thread the needles since the knot will not fit through the eye. Oh, when pulling the thread through you must set the thread tension to 0. When the thread has been pulled through simply return the thread tension back to its previous setting.

Using the above method I can change the thread on my serger in less than two minutes. Tying and pulling the thread through is a very simple way to re-thread a serger. since I learned this method, I now never unthread the machine unless I have to for cleaning or oiling.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

I've always had an interest and admiration of the art of sewing. But sadly have never been very good at it. The talent of many sewers I've seen honestly leaves me in awe. Anything past a sock monkey is pretty much beyond me.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul said:


> .....This method only works if I am changing the thread colour on a serger which is already threaded, or a spool of thread is almost empty. Do not remove the thread to be changed from the machine. Cut the thread at the spool and knot the end of the thread with the new thread. Now pull the old thread at the Needle end where the you feed in the fabric. The new thread will be pulled all the way through following the threading of the old thread. .....



Paul, I know all this. I've owned a serger for years. The point I am making is that for someone brand new to a serger, learning to thread one and trouble shooting problems with stiches can be very overwhelming. This happened to me when I bought my first serger. It took me a long time to learn how to use it and to perfect my useage. However I've been sewing professionally for many years now and I always tie off and pull threads thru instead of re threading new thread.


----------



## Cat (Apr 18, 2007)

Rainy,
The first chunk of fabric is slated to become either a top or a dress. I haven't decided which, yet. I've fallen in lurrrve with Anthropologie's vibrant, fresh print offerings and am intending on immitating some of the designs. Like Megan, I've bought a few patterns on sale to use for these projects. 
I'm attaching one below.
Anyway, i'm so sick of the boring solids in my wardrobe, that I'm giving it an injection of LOUD prints. 

As for the serger discussion. I've got one, too. It's being used to hold up a box in my closet. 

View attachment M5402.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 18, 2007)

Cat said:


> Rainy,
> The first chunk of fabric is slated to become either a top or a dress. I haven't decided which, yet. I've fallen in lurrrve with Anthropologie's vibrant, fresh print offerings and am intending on immitating some of the designs. Like Megan, I've bought a few patterns on sale to use for these projects.
> I'm attaching one below.
> Anyway, i'm so sick of the boring solids in my wardrobe, that I'm giving it an injection of LOUD prints.
> ...



That is a really cute pattern. Man..I want some! LOL


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2007)

Cat said:


> Rainy,
> The first chunk of fabric is slated to become either a top or a dress. I haven't decided which, yet. I've fallen in lurrrve with Anthropologie's vibrant, fresh print offerings and am intending on immitating some of the designs. Like Megan, I've bought a few patterns on sale to use for these projects.
> I'm attaching one below.
> Anyway, i'm so sick of the boring solids in my wardrobe, that I'm giving it an injection of LOUD prints.
> ...



Cat...

I have that pattern too! I think it is so cute, and was panning on whipping up some cute summer tops using it.

I'll post a pick of mine when I get it done...hope you will too.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2007)

SummerG said:


> the pic is of the dress i made last year, with a lot of help from a friend. she tried to encourage me to just wear it again... but ya can't do that, lol. the dress got used for halloween and i figure i've gotten as many wears out of it as acceptable as possible. hehehe.



I love this dress -- must have missed any previous mentions. any other shots of it? what is that material? and around the neckline?

i can't sew at all (I worship y'all seamstresses/dudes), but that one feels like it might have some possibility for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish I knew how to sew. 

BOOO!!! on me.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 18, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I love this dress -- must have missed any previous mentions. any other shots of it? what is that material? and around the neckline?
> 
> i can't sew at all (I worship y'all seamstresses/dudes), but that one feels like it might have some possibility for me.


 
honestly, i'm not really sure what you would call the material... it sort of feels like a cotton knit... but there are elastic threads through it creating this really springy material... the scratchy stuff around the neckline i imagine is a polyester of sorts... the dress was really made in a very haphazardly way. 2 giant pieces of material cut to have a square neck tank top-ish look... i would try it on, then my friend and i would decide what was working and what wasn't and then sew some more. 

this is a closer picture of the top: 







and this is the shape we cut out for the beginning of the dress (seriously i think it was a miracle it came out the way it did)


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Paul, I know all this. I've owned a serger for years. The point I am making is that for someone brand new to a serger, learning to thread one and trouble shooting problems with stiches can be very overwhelming. This happened to me when I bought my first serger. It took me a long time to learn how to use it and to perfect my useage. However I've been sewing professionally for many years now and I always tie off and pull threads thru instead of re threading new thread.



That's the whole reason my babylock is sitting on my sewing table untouched for a few years since i couldnt get the tensions right. I think for my birthday i'm going to seek out some lessons. I'm hoping the local sewing machine shops might give me some lessons.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2007)

new confession: I intend to run to the fabric store today and get myself some shiny silver swimsuit material and make myself a tankini that is long enough for my torso. One with a halter type of top  I bought a tankini swimsuit in a 22/24 (formerly being a 32/34) and it fit but wasnt long enough because i have a very long torso.. so i'm resorting to doing my own  I'm still going to wear the store bought one but i want a shiny silver swimsuit  I'm going to start posting pictures of teh stuff i make since i have a ton of it. (i make about 50% of my clothes) Since i cleaned yesterday, i'm treating myself to an afternoon of sewing today


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2007)

SummerG said:


> honestly, i'm not really sure what you would call the material... it sort of feels like a cotton knit... but there are elastic threads through it creating this really springy material... the scratchy stuff around the neckline i imagine is a polyester of sorts... the dress was really made in a very haphazardly way. 2 giant pieces of material cut to have a square neck tank top-ish look... i would try it on, then my friend and i would decide what was working and what wasn't and then sew some more.
> 
> this is a closer picture of the top:
> 
> ...



That dress came out awesome  It is amazing how simple some patterns for clothing can be  the close up showed off the detail very well


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 19, 2007)

SummerG said:


> honestly, i'm not really sure what you would call the material... it sort of feels like a cotton knit... but there are elastic threads through it creating this really springy material... the scratchy stuff around the neckline i imagine is a polyester of sorts... the dress was really made in a very haphazardly way. 2 giant pieces of material cut to have a square neck tank top-ish look... i would try it on, then my friend and i would decide what was working and what wasn't and then sew some more.
> and this is the shape we cut out for the beginning of the dress (seriously i think it was a miracle it came out the way it did)



wwow, okay! thanks for posting. it really turned out well  great neckline for you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

I would LOVE to learn how to sew. I've always wanted to, but my mother is not "domestic" at all, and so can't teach me. I know enough to sew a button back on a pair of pants, etc, but not much else. How did you ladies learn? Where would you suggest I start? 

Thanks


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2007)

I learned from my mom, BBMe, starting at about age four with simple hand stuff and moving on to basic machine sewing with her instruction. Most of what I've learned about using patterns and sewing clothes though, I taught myself as a teen, sometimes asking her for advice when I got stuck.

There's no reason though that you couldn't learn now. If you call the largest fabric store in your area and ask about classes, chances are they'll either have some at their own location or know who holds them. I've also seen them offered where sewing machines are sold and through classes at community colleges. It's a great skill to have with a lot of outlets for creativity.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2007)

Cat said:


> Rainy,
> The first chunk of fabric is slated to become either a top or a dress.


Fresh and funky pattern to go with equally funky fabric. Cool.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2007)

Summer, your dress came out really well. I can't believe such a simple pattern came out looking as fitted as your dress does. Very good job.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2007)

Jacket advice needed. This is a slapdash mockup of what the dress I'm making should look like when I'm done. (The photo underneath is the actual dress I'm using for a pattern.) I'm trying to decide what kind of fabric to make a shrug for it out of. I have enough fabric to do it in the dots, but I think two dotty pieces would be overwheming. I'm leaning toward a matching navy chiffon. Any thoughts? The dots are just a little smaller than shown, but widely spaced like this.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful without the shrug.

I do like the idea of a sheer navy shrug - white would be too startling.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 21, 2007)

My mom still has my grandma's old (and huge!) sewing machine. I need to learn to sew also. At this point, all I want to make is very simple straight styled skirts in very loud patterns/fabrics. Adore this website here:

http://www.reprodepotfabrics.com/

But I'm not sure if they're overpriced or not. 

Rainy, I would go with a simple navy shrug. I don't think pattern on pattern works. It's just too loud.

And one more thing, as its marginally related to sewing because there's diy stations to refurbish old pieces:

back in NY for it's annual spring event so clean out your closets and save the date. Swap-O-Rama-Rama is a giant clothing swap and series of do-it-yourself workshops in which a community explores reuse and creativity through the recycling of used clothing. At this swap expect thousands of pounds of free clothing, sewing stations operated by local designers there to teach you how to modify your used clothing, on-site silkscreening and DIY workshops that include: sock and mitten conversions, make your own maxi pads, clothing stenciling, maker your own cloth dolls, bra to handbag conversions, leather belt conversions and much more! Once your inside all your creativity materials are supplied for you. Bring: Clothes in season: jackets, wallets, hats, pants,shirts, skirts, shoes, gloves, belts, accessories, jewelry, sunglasses, bags, costumes, lingere, pjs etc.! Do Not Bring: books, bikes, vases, lamps etc... If you cant wear it, dont bring it! Where and When: Earth Day Sunday April 22nd, 1pm to 6pm In conjunction with NYU's Earth Matters @ New York University Eisner & Lubin Auditorium 60 Washington Square South (at Laguardia Place), 4th Floor. $10.00 plus any size bag of your unwanted clothes. http://www.swaporamarama.org


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 21, 2007)

Rainy, what about a white shrug? I think matching the navy would be hard...I think a white shrug would be cute and make those dots pop!


----------



## Cat (Apr 21, 2007)

A couple of things. First -- I learned how to sew by watching my mom, then by teaching myself in my teens. Kind of sounds like Rainy!  Sewing in my teenage years was out of necessity. I couldn't find any decent fat girl clothing back then. So, stitch away!

Secondly, Toodles, ReproDepot is ~ok~ for pricing. A little slow on shipping *and* they don't give freebie shipping very often, but right now they have a free-shipping for over $100 purchased deal. I do like that they frequently update the site and they always have a pretty varried selection.

I shop all over the place online for printed cotton fabric. If I find a designer print I like, I stop at the following shops *and* ebay to find the best deal.

http://www.ciaspalette.com/ -- not the biggest selection, but VERY good service and always free (and fast!) shipping if spending over $50.

http://www.fatquartershop.com/ -- They don't just sell fat quarters. Lots of selection for cotton prints. Good service. 

http://stores.ebay.com/LA-CHAKRA_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm -- TONS of funky fabric. Quick shipping!

http://www.purlsoho.com/purl -- Haven't purchased from them, but love their blog and their site in general. 

http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com -- Good service and quick shipping.


----------



## Cat (Apr 21, 2007)

Rainy,
If you really want a shrug, I vote for the navy chiffon you suggested.
Based upon the mockup, that dress is going to be smashing!!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay, Rainy's finally getting her polka dot dress! 

I have one which is navy blue and has white spots and I wear mine with a cute little cardi. Its made from a knitted fabric which is a creamy, pale linen shade. 

The fact that the polka dots are white and the cardi is cream doesnt seem to figure to the eye - which is handy as my chances of wearing something white and keeping it white for more than 10 secs is practically zero...

Cant wait to see the finished ensemble!

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I think I'm going to hit the fabric store again on Monday and see what I can find. Wish I'd thought to do it when I got the fabric originally.


About Repro fabrics:

Toodles, I love the fabrics at that site. A few years ago I got some fat quarters from them for a project.

Another source:

Fabric Depot

This is a giant fabric store here in town (grocery-store size) that also does mail order. The good thing about them is that have fabulous sales every 4-6 weeks of 30-40% off and online purchases are always 30% off. 

If you know the manufacturer/name of a fabric, it's worth calling to check their price on it. That's the link to their vintage fabrics. They have a very large repro fabrics section in the store, so don't go by just there though. Only a tiny fraction of what they sell in the store is on the website.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

Cat said:


> OH! A sewing thread. Wheee! Me likey!
> 
> 
> As everyone has already said, yes the all purpose thread will work fine. Make sure you're using a fairly fine needle when sewing the polyester to prevent snags.
> ...




Holy cats, Cat, I want all of those fabrics!

Hm....I can't even sew on a button. I should learn.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2007)

ooh thanks for all the links! I'm going to be browsing tonight. (I really dont need more fabric as i have a HUGE stash of stuff in my closet waiting for the various projects I have) But it never hurts to add more places of shopping 

here's one that was shared with me a while ago. I havent shopped with them yet but will when the time comes  http://www.distinctivefabric.com/


----------



## ripley (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, I have some pants/shorts that are too big that I want to take in...and I can't just sew up the outside of the leg to make them smaller. Does anyone have a clue how to do it another way? Do I totally have to deconstruct them?


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, I have some pants/shorts that are too big that I want to take in...and I can't just sew up the outside of the leg to make them smaller. Does anyone have a clue how to do it another way? Do I totally have to deconstruct them?




Err, possibly, depends on the construction of them, where and how they dont fit and how much by....

If the rise front and back is ok and it's just a case that they are too big at the waist, hip and thigh then an adjustment to the outer seam will be best. But, if they have pockets, darts or shaping here then it's going to get tricky and you will need to deconstruct them and reposition the pockets and the darts.

If they are too big and the rise front or back needs adjusting then you're probably going to need to make an adjustment to the inner seam too.

Could you show us a picture and give us some more information? Or, pop round. I'll put a pot of tea on and we can have a natter while I do them for you 

Tracey xx


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2007)

i have one question... 
Is it possible to sew a skirt without too much effort? If so, can someone give me some quick instructions?


I'm a little broke at the moment(one word,student :doh: ) and i believe some fabric and needles aren't that expensive.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so happy that this thread was started! I, also can sew. I learned from my mom at a very early age, then had to take HOME ECON. in middle school. They made us make a skirt. We had all semester to make it. I had it done in two weeks (which caused the teacher a bit of trouble as she didn't really have anything for me to do while everyone else was sewing). 
The formal dinner as last years Las Vegas Bash created a problem for me, because--no matter what site I looked at for dresses they either didnt fit me (in one area or another), they were too expensive, or they were downright horrendous dresses that were made for socialite Grannies. I decided to make my own dress, and I was very happy that I did. I learned a few lessons though. NEVER EVER choose satin when you are going to a humid climate, and never ever listen to naysayers that tell you it can"t be done. I chose a pattern from simplicity--which carries quite a few plus sized patterns now--and modified it to suit my purpose. I was quite surprised that I didnt have to make too many changes since I am a very large pear. I loved how it turned out.


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

Ripley -- I wouldn't attempt it. More than likely it'll be too much trouble to be worth it. That is, unless the fabric is woven of gold, then, sure, give it a shot. More than likely you would need to shorten the inseam, take in the waist by gathering/darting, and take in the side seams. Blech.

SusyQ -- Depends upon the style of skirt you're making. If you just want a dirndl skirt, you can cut out fabric that is 3+ inches larger than your hips (more if you want it fuller) and as long as you want it to be plus about 3 inches. Sew it together (either two side seams or one), Turn up the top to create a casing for elastic (if it's an elastic top dirndl skirt you're seeking), hem it and slide elastic through the casing at the top. Voila. Skirt in a 1/2 hour if you're speedy. That being said, you may want to get a pattern at a fabric store in the style you're actually seeking to make. Oftentimes you can find them under a dollar. 

LovelyOne -- A great dress! I agree...never listen to those naysayers! With a little bit of effort and ingenuity anything is possible in the world of fashion.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2007)

I had some flarelegged khaki pants that were a little too big in the waist & a size smaller would've been too small. Usually stuff is too msall & not too big. So I took in the waist by hand sewing it by hand. I had to fold it in on both sides & then sew. Kinda strange looking but works. I hate how I have to jury rig some stuff to fit but that's how it is when you're plus sized lol...


----------



## Suze (Apr 29, 2007)

Cat said:


> Ripley -- I wouldn't attempt it. More than likely it'll be too much trouble to be worth it. That is, unless the fabric is woven of gold, then, sure, give it a shot. More than likely you would need to shorten the inseam, take in the waist by gathering/darting, and take in the side seams. Blech.
> 
> SusyQ -- Depends upon the style of skirt you're making. If you just want a dirndl skirt, you can cut out fabric that is 3+ inches larger than your hips (more if you want it fuller) and as long as you want it to be plus about 3 inches. Sew it together (either two side seams or one), Turn up the top to create a casing for elastic (if it's an elastic top dirndl skirt you're seeking), hem it and slide elastic through the casing at the top. Voila. Skirt in a 1/2 hour if you're speedy. That being said, you may want to get a pattern at a fabric store in the style you're actually seeking to make. Oftentimes you can find them under a dollar.
> 
> LovelyOne -- A great dress! I agree...never listen to those naysayers! With a little bit of effort and ingenuity anything is possible in the world of fashion.



Thanks, i will try that. Sounds pretty simple. I like youre tast in fabrics btw


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2007)

In casual dresses and tops I rarely follow a pattern's call for a zipper. It's too much trouble for something I rarely need to use and I typically don't like how they lie in the back or in in the side seams.
So there.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 3, 2009)

*Have any of you made a duct-tape dress form? Some questions if you have:
*
How long did it take to wrap you?

Is it okay to use a tee that's quite tight or does it need to be loose? 

Was it hard to cut you out of it?

Did you split it up the back or the sides?

I found some 4" duct tape online, which seems like it might make the process go faster. Think that will hurt getting the curvature right?


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Rainy,

I can only give you anecdotal advice here as I've never done it. I called a friend though...

She said to wear something as formfitting as you can, otherwise the fabric bunches up on the inside and adds lumps and bumps where you dont need them. She cut hers up the centre back but said if she did it again she would cut it half way between the back and the side seam as the join on hers is a bit rough and if it was at a three-quarters position it would make it easier to fit the side and back seams of garments. She didnt remember what width tape she used, all she said was she used twice as much as she first thought so she had a really rigid shape - if the form is at all floppy its a impossible to work with. Yes though, it took ages, once the first layer is right though you can tape over the top and thats quite quick. They used the Surgical scissors with a blunt end but the cutting part took a while as you have to go slow. 

Hope that helps until someone with first hand experience comes along  If you need me to ask anything else though just shout!

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Tracey. That was kind of you to call her. That cutting to the side of the center sounds like an especially good idea.

I have a friend I've enlisted to help me with this in a couple weeks. The shirt I have to use is a thin fabric long sleeve nightshirt that fits very snugly, so sounds like I'll be okay there. If it turns out, I'll post pix.

Tell your friend thanks, too please.


----------



## Gypsy SSBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> new confession: I intend to run to the fabric store today and get myself some shiny silver swimsuit material and make myself a tankini that is long enough for my torso. One with a halter type of top  I bought a tankini swimsuit in a 22/24 (formerly being a 32/34) and it fit but wasnt long enough because i have a very long torso.. so i'm resorting to doing my own  I'm still going to wear the store bought one but i want a shiny silver swimsuit  I'm going to start posting pictures of teh stuff i make since i have a ton of it. (i make about 50% of my clothes) Since i cleaned yesterday, i'm treating myself to an afternoon of sewing today



First, I so envy all of you that can sew. I wish I would have learned!

And Megan, if you have need to get rid of all those old clothes, uhemm, I wear a 32/34 top


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2009)

Well i may in the future have some clothes to give away. I regained the weight i had lost while depressed and then while pregnant. I'm back to a 28/30 size. I've gone back on my Eat to Live diet last week. I'm not monitoring my weight loss so much yet but it falls off quickly. I'll probably be back down to a 22/24 by the end of the summer.
I never did get to make a silver tankini. They were out of silver fabric so i ended up making a gold one. I'm eyeing up some sparkely pink stuff this year


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been trying to get someone to come over to my place and tape me up to make a dress form for a while. I found these online tutorials on how to make them. I hope they can be of some help.

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/showdigest.pl?id=1017

http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/makingem/DuctDummy.htm#Taping


This thread is awesome btw!!! I am taking sewing classes right now and working on some projects I hope to have done before the bash in Jersey. Im working on a dress for the dance, a bathing suit (fingers crossed it comes out!), and some surprises for the panty party. I will post pictures after I have finished them. I love this thread! Sewing nerds unite!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links. The crossover technique at that first link looks like the best way to wrap, but man they show her being taped tight (below).

If you run out of options for wrapping, I'm game to help.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 9, 2009)

To my mind, thats way too tight. It makes sense to be wearing a good Bra etc when you're wrapped but to pull the tape so tight it alters the actual shape of your body surely defeats the whole purpose?!? 

When people come to be measured for Evening or Wedding dresses they always stand up straight and pull their stomach in and hold their breath - and it can ruin the fit. Its a dress-makers secret that we let them do that, and then just casually ask a question while keeping the tape gently in place. They soon relax, start to talk and to answer and THEN you write down the measurements... Sneaky, I know, but the clothes fit better and they look better as a result 

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha. Good trick you sneakies.

And I agree that it looks too tight--so tight that it'll be too small. Just on her backside alone it looks like the taped area is at least an inch smaller than the bulged out unwrapped part. But the crossover wrap at the bust looks like it gives a more shapely form instead of a uniboob one.


P.S. Tracey I was looking at your site today and you have a _ton_ of beautiful dresses on there. Many more than I saw last time I looked an eon ago. You must have been busy designing away this last year. They're lovely.


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Apr 13, 2009)

I've made more than one duct tape dress form. The taping process is fun and easy as long as you have a partner. Beware though, the idea is great in theory, but the larger you are (the more body depth you have), the less likely the duct tape is to retain your actual shape once it is removed from your body. In the notes of the tutorials listed above someone mentions cutting dowels to size to match the depth of your body (i.e. lining a dowel up at your waist and cutting it so it reflects the depth from the small of you back to you belly button) and taping these dowels inside of the from before you stuff it. Though I've never tried it, I'd highly recommend doing is. 

The first time I did one of these we were thrilled with the results, right up until we finished stuffing it. My friends' body shape was completely distorted as a result of removing the form, and laying it on the floor to stuff. Rather than stuffing it with poly batting, I recommend filling the form with foam crevice filler, as some people mentioned in the tutorial. It is super light weight and easy to get into tight spaces. You'll need at least 3 bottles, maybe more depending on your size. 

I might try this again, with dowels this time, and if it works I'll post pics, if anyone is interested.


----------



## rainyday (May 9, 2009)

I'd love to see pics if you do make one. Thanks for the info.



Came across this site tonight by accident: Plus size patterns for kids

And here's a list of adult plus size pattern sellers


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2009)

Wow, you ladies are amazing! I cant sew to save my life...I tried to learn at school but everything I do ends up looking very much home made and not very wearable! And I'm totally not patient enough to complete a project. So props to y'all who can make pretty clothes.


----------



## Jennifer72 (May 13, 2009)

I'm so glad that I found this thread! I've been teaching myself to sew over the past recent months. I've done a couple of tops and one dress (that didn't come out so well. lol) But, my latest passion is for handbags. Here's a pic of my very first bag. The graphic on the front of the bag was designed by me also.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 13, 2009)

wow, that bag is awesome! I want to make myself a crazy quilt purse one of these days. Like when i can sit on the couch without a baby tapping on my feet and fussing to make me pick him up


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 13, 2009)

This is the monokini I made for the Jersey bash. First attempt at one and I plan on making many more!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 13, 2009)

I can vouch - it looked AWESOME. I asked her where she got it b/c I wanted one just like it. lol


----------



## cherylharrell (May 13, 2009)

You did great on that. Wish I could sew. Looks good on you...


----------



## Jennifer72 (May 14, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> wow, that bag is awesome! I want to make myself a crazy quilt purse one of these days. Like when i can sit on the couch without a baby tapping on my feet and fussing to make me pick him up



Thank you Meagan! I think that a crazy quilt purse would be awesome!



MsSasha said:


> This is the monokini I made for the Jersey bash. First attempt at one and I plan on making many more!
> 
> Wow! That is a hot swimsuit!  Color me jealous, I can't sew that well yet


----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2009)

Sasha that monokini is great! I want that fabric!!


----------



## tattooU (May 14, 2009)

That is fabu Sasha! Again, i'm totally jealous of your skillz!

Dammit! i'm gonna make you sew me something! But what...?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 14, 2009)

tattooU said:


> That is fabu Sasha! Again, i'm totally jealous of your skillz!
> 
> Dammit! i'm gonna make you sew me something! But what...?



I will totally make you something! Just get your ass over here and let me measure that hot bod!


----------



## Gingembre (May 14, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> This is the monokini I made for the Jersey bash. First attempt at one and I plan on making many more!



Oh. My. Lord. Total hottie!  And rep for the sewing skills....or I would if I hadn't got to spread some rep around first! Bugger! Someone get her for me


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 14, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> This is the monokini I made for the Jersey bash. First attempt at one and I plan on making many more!



Wow, I LOVE this, truly impressive! You should totally set up a little online store and sell them, I would definitely make a purchase.
I don't even have anywhere to go and wear a 'kini but I just NEED it! :wubu:


----------



## tattooU (May 14, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I will totally make you something! Just get your ass over here and let me measure that hot bod!



W00T!! 

Dammit! i can't rep her either! Someone needs to help a sista out!


----------



## katherine22 (May 15, 2009)

rainyday said:


> My own random odds and ends: I need some advice. I'm using a Holy Clothing dress (same dress I posted pics of in the Holy thread) as a pattern guide for a sleveless dress I'm making, but I'm using a different type of fabric. It's a navy polka dot crepe in [SIZE=-2]polyester[/SIZE]. (I know, I know, I hate poly too, but this drapes really nicely and I couldn't find a rayon or cotton in what I wanted anywhere.)
> 
> So, my questions:
> 
> ...



When you sew on polyester fabric use polyester thread. The best thread is Gutterman - it never breaks. You can line a dress in any soft fabric. If it is a natural fabric like cotton pre-wash it to accommodate shrinkage. When you pre-wash a fabric, sew the edges so the fabric does not ravel while it is being washed. Test sew your fabric so that you can get the stitch tension correct to avoid puckered seems. Press Press Press, pressing is a big part of sewing since the steam of the iron shapes the garment.


----------



## rainyday (May 15, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> This is the monokini I made for the Jersey bash. First attempt at one and I plan on making many more!
> 
> snip



Wow, that came out great. That print looks excellent on you too. I hate sewing on knits, so I'm doubly impressed.




katherine22 said:


> When you sew on polyester fabric use polyester thread. The best thread is Gutterman - it never breaks. You can line a dress in any soft fabric. If it is a natural fabric like cotton pre-wash it to accommodate shrinkage. When you pre-wash a fabric, sew the edges so the fabric does not ravel while it is being washed. Test sew your fabric so that you can get the stitch tension correct to avoid puckered seems. Press Press Press, pressing is a big part of sewing since the steam of the iron shapes the garment.



Thanks, Katherine. When I saw the quote I did a double-take because the question's so old I don't even remember asking it lol. I'm an old hand at sewing cottons/natural fibers and a pressing/pre-washing fiend. With the exception of that navy fabric though, I just never sew on sythetics.

And random sewing thought, it occurred to me a couple weeks ago to thank my mom for teaching me to sew (and embroider and crochet and knit) years ago when I was a kid. Got to thinking one day as I was sewing on something what a great gift all those hours she spent teaching me really was. So here's to all our teachers for passing on the skillz!


----------



## katherine22 (May 19, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Wow, that came out great. That print looks excellent on you too. I hate sewing on knits, so I'm doubly impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My learning how to sew was one of the most important skills -right up there with my college education. I saved so much money and it was and still is such a creative outlet for me. I go to Goodwill now and remake the clothes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 16, 2009)

I made a hoodie. It was super fun and I plan on making another one soon as I get more fabric. Hope you guys like! 












The fabric I used.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey you did great on that. I bet you could make some money selling some of those...


----------



## Paul (Jun 16, 2009)

Well done Sasha. You might consider setting up an Etsy store to sell some of your creations.


MsSasha said:


> I made a hoodie. It was super fun and I plan on making another one soon as I get more fabric. Hope you guys like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivy (Jun 22, 2009)

i used to do a bit of sewing in high school and my first year and a half of college, but was never any good at it. i'm thinking of trying to find the patience to re-teach myself. i find sewing to be really cathartic. well, when it goes as planned.

ANWAY, i made this little number last night with nothing but a giant super trashy t-shirt, needle, thread, and scissors. it is based off of a tutorial that i found forever ago (and can't seem to find at the moment) with some of my own modifications. it took me longer than it should have because i hand stitched everything. haha






please excuse my no makeup/bed head/general unshowered beastliness. the cups are a little too big. i'm thinking of taking them in a bit so that they lay flatter. 

better photo of the graphic on the shirt.. oh, and my sweet jugs. har har.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2009)

That's rad!


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2009)

Sasha, that's fabulous! Love the fabric, too!

Ivy, oooolala! I never would have guessed it started as a T.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2009)

Ivy, did that start out as a really long tee or was there piecing involved to get the length. I think Dims is the first place I ever saw any kind of T-shirt makeovers. Fun to see what they can become.

Just dropped into this thread to share a link I came across today. A resource all about fabric:

http://fabricsinternational.wetpaint.com/


----------



## Ivy (Jun 23, 2009)

Tania said:


> That's rad!


thanks!



Cat said:


> Ivy, oooolala! I never would have guessed it started as a T.


thank you!! i am pretty amazed at how much it doesnt look like a tshirt now!




rainyday said:


> Ivy, did that start out as a really long tee or was there piecing involved to get the length. I think Dims is the first place I ever saw any kind of T-shirt makeovers. Fun to see what they can become.



it started out as a 6x mens tee. the bigger size got me the extra length and i was able to cut out what i needed to in order to make new side seams to make it fitted. the bust is made from the sleeves, so that added a bit more length to it as well!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 9, 2009)

So this was me in my attempt at a duct take dress form. It's waiting now to be stuffed with batting but the shape is holding up well. This is me in the process. It was super hot because I was tightly wrapped in a garbage bag, I couldn't sit much, and I was cut a tiny bit when I was being cut out of it. It wasn't the best experience but now that its done I am excited to use it!





Ignore the pathetic look on my face please.


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Jul 9, 2009)

So cool!! Be sure to stuff it well so that the filling doesn't migrate south over time. I'd be interested to hear how accurate the fit is when you start using it. Good Luck!


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2009)

I found detailed instructions for making a duct tape dress form. It suggests wearing an old tee shirt and wrapping the tape around this. I suspect the best tee shirt to use would be a tight fitting one. They suggest strengthening the form after it is made with builder's foam--a good idea. Go to BurdaStyle for the instructions: http://www.burdastyle.com/howtos/show/33



MsSasha said:


> So this was me in my attempt at a duct take dress form. It's waiting now to be stuffed with batting but the shape is holding up well. This is me in the process. It was super hot because I was tightly wrapped in a garbage bag, I couldn't sit much, and I was cut a tiny bit when I was being cut out of it. It wasn't the best experience but now that its done I am excited to use it!


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2009)

I was thinking of starting a sewing thread, so I'm glad someone bumped this one cause it's awesome. Now I'll probably try to make a dress form with duct tape. Should be fun. My mother's been teaching me to sew on the sewing machine I got her for christmas last year (I've used it more than she has LOL) and so far I've turned a boring mumu into an awesome long shirt/short dress, and I've hemmed some pants for my cousin. 

The thing I'm working on now is trying to turn some old jeans into a jean skirt. At first I was worried about the holes that I wore into the inner thighs, but it's turned out to look not so bad since it just looks kinda punk, but I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to cut the excess into proper triangles for the middle part. they are still squares, but I sewed them into the hole at an angle, but now there's too much fabric and I'm not sure how to cut it. The pieces I sewed into the middle of one side just sorta made the dart look messy and it juts out a bit. I'm sure I'll have to undo the seams and start all over, but I'm not sure how to cut it. 

Has anyone tried to do this with old jeans? Any suggestions on how to cut the fabric.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting sewing. I've been searching for a hobby and it would be GREAT to be able to make my own things when I want something specific. 

So I need you girls' help. Could I get some suggestions on where to start? Websites with links to good starter kits, sewing machines, and other whatnots I'm not thinking of would be great!

Thanks in advance :happy:


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph,
Most cities have Sewing Machine repair shops which sell used sewing machines. Get one with at lease a straight stich and a zig zag. Most of your sewing will use these two stitches. Make sure the machine contains several foots including a zipper foot. 

Why do I recommend a used sewing machine when stores such as WalMart sell new machines for about 100 to 150 dollars? The machines in this price range IMHO are junk. They might work well while they are new, but soon will begin to fall apart. The bearings that move the mechanism up and down, eventually moving the needle up and down on average wear out prematurely, and too many of the mechanical parts are made of cheep plastic.

As you learn to sew and your skill increases, you may want to trade your used machine for a more exspensive model. As I was learning to sew I used a machine from the 1960's I found at a garage sale. Two years ago I traded up to a modern eltronic Kenmore from Sears. 

I do recommend purchasing a new machine if you can afford to spend $300+. If not , for a beginner I recommend a used machine. A reconditioned machine will be of better quality (and often cheaper) than the cheap $100 to 150 machines at WalMart and other places.

Get some good sewing books to assist you when altering patterns. I have some books published by Singer which talk you step by step through the process of pattern alteration (i.e. inceasing, decreasing bust, waist hips). 

The most important skill to master is pattern alteration, especially when sewing for the SSBBW. Plus size figures vary more than thinner figures and to achieve a good fit the pattern should be altered to fit your unique figure. Since it is hard to find patterns in sizes 26 and up (and beyond size 32W nearly impossible) knowing how to alter and up-size a pattern is an essential skill. I have often had to up-size a pattern when sewing for my wife who is a 26W to 28W. Often the pattern I want to sew only goes up to 22W or 24W and has to be enlarged to fit. If you do locate a pattern in your correct size alteration is recommended for proper fit. The reason is that Plus size women's figures and body shapes vary from one women to the next and a pattern will cannot capture your unique shape. Smaller women tend to be shaped more similarly and thus smaller patterns (i.e. size 10 or 12) can often be sewn without much alteration. 

I am not sure what else to suggest for the beginning sewer other than purchasing a high quality seam ripper. I frequently used the seam ripper when I was a sewing novice and still find a seam ripper a very useful tool. 

Oh I almost forgot about the tape measure. Forget the tradition sewer's tape measure which only goes to 60"". Get the 120" quilter's tape measure. The 120" tape measures are usually found in the quilting section of the store. 

BurdaStyle is a good web site. They focus mostly on smaller size patterns, but do showcase a good number of plus sized items. Sign up for their email newsletter. http://www.burdastyle.com/

Sorry for my rambling. I hope this helps. PLEASE post some pictures of your sewing projects.




BigCutieSteph said:


> I'm thinking about starting sewing. I've been searching for a hobby and it would be GREAT to be able to make my own things when I want something specific.
> 
> So I need you girls' help. Could I get some suggestions on where to start? Websites with links to good starter kits, sewing machines, and other whatnots I'm not thinking of would be great!
> 
> Thanks in advance :happy:


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> Steph,
> Most cities have Sewing Machine repair shops which sell used sewing machines. Get one with at lease a straight stich and a zig zag. Most of your sewing will use these two stitches. Make sure the machine contains several foots including a zipper foot.
> 
> Why do I recommend a used sewing machine when stores such as WalMart sell new machines for about 100 to 150 dollars? The machines in this price range IMHO are junk. They might work well while they are new, but soon will begin to fall apart. The bearings that move the mechanism up and down, eventually moving the needle up and down on average wear out prematurely, and too many of the mechanical parts are made of cheep plastic.
> ...



Thank you so much! That was very helpful. I did sign up for that newsletter and I'm going to look into sewing machine repair shops around here (but I live in a some-what small town so I won't be surprised if there isn't one). If nothing else I can wait until Christmas and ask everyone to chip in for a nice sewing machine for me :happy: 

Once I get started (I don't know when that'll be. Money is pretty tight right now.) I'll definitely post pictures of everything. I'll probably be so excited y'all will get sick of my pictures


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

Sometimes the stores Paul mentioned (often they're sewing/vacuum cleaners stores combined, for some reason) offer classes; so do fabric stores and community colleges. This page looks like it has some starter information, including advice on shopping for a machine. I've also seen sewing lessons on YouTube. Here's one. Just type in "learn to sew" and bunch will come up.

When you're first learning, the cheapest fabric to learn on will be just plain white or unbleached cotton muslin. Fabric's gotten so expensive that it's smarter to do your learning on that before cutting into good yardage. Also, when you sew with natural fibers (cotton, bamboo, washable silk, rayon, etc.) always make sure to wash the fabric before you sew to pre-shrink it. Wash/dry it using the same temperatures you expect to launder the finished item with. This page explains a little about shrinkage.

I wouldn't start with clothing for your first projects. Try something simple like a square pillow or a basic nine-patch baby quilt just to learn how to sew straight lines, press open seams and other basics. Lots of fabric stores now sell little packs of pre-cut fabric, such as "charm packs," which are just 25-50 coordinating 5" squares that you can sew together. You could even practice doing this by hand until you get a machine. 

When you are ready to move on to sewing clothing, Butterick sells patterns up to a 6X. They frequently have sales, so it pays to sign up for their mailing list. Something like a simple skirt with an elastic waist is usually a good starter clothing project, and this site explains some of the tools you may need.

Good luck! 


P.S. One more: Invest in top-quality fabric scissors. They're worth every penny. Then never, ever use them to cut anything but fabric.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you so much rainy. The tips I've gotten so far are VERY helpful. I really appreciate it.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jul 18, 2009)

Does sewing leather count in this thread!?


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2009)

The leather question is a good one, cause I have a bomber jacket with a hole that needs fixing.

So here are some pics of my denim skirt disaster: 

The front: 
View attachment 67298


View attachment 67299


The back:

View attachment 67300


I'm sure I'll have to split the seams and start all over, but does anyone have any suggestions for cutting the fabric so it forms a decent not to tight skirt shape?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> Does sewing leather count in this thread!?



I'd love to learn something about sewing leather. Never tried it. I hope you'll share.

Hey Olwen. Is there a reason you're turning the add-in piece so the grain runs a different direction than the jeans. Not sure if you're doing that to achieve a certain look or not. If it's not part of the design, would doing it this way work? 

Are you keeping it just denim or splicing in funky fabric too?

Found the pics here.


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh that's how to fix it. I have to split the seam all the way up. Thanks Rainy. I just cut off the pants legs, opened them up and just stuck em in there. I didn't want to waste the fabric so I didn't go buy some new fabric to replace it. I wasn't thinking about the different grains at first, but once I sewed it in, I thought it looked cool. I also thought about getting some sort of trimming to run along the bottom. So the whole thing would just be this weird punk looking denim skirt.


----------

